# Ttrivia 4/18



## luckytrim (Apr 18, 2018)

trivia 4/18
DID YOU KNOW...
The largest U.S. bill ever in circulation was the $10,000  bill, which was
issued until 1945. As of May 30, 2009, only 336 of these large  bills have
been known to survive. Salmon P. Chase is depicted on the  bill.


1. How many Presidents of the United States have surnames  beginning with C?
  a. - 3
  b. - 4
  c. - 5
  d. - 6
(Bonus; Name them...)
2. Calypso is a moon of which planet?
3. What is the pungent spice made from seeds of a plant in the  ginger
family?
(Hint; Begins with "C")
4. What year saw the very first Chevrolet Camaro hit the  streets ?
  a. - 1964
  b. - 1965
  c. - 1966
  d. - 1967
5. Who was the last U.S. President to be in office during the  admission of a
State ?
6. The varieties of Heinz minus the Answer to Life, the  Universe and 
Everything is the first scoring point in what  sport?
  a. - Tennis
  b. - American Football
  c. - Rugby
  d. - Cricket
7. With which sport is the term "Sixte"  associated?
8. On which scale would you find absolute zero?
  a. - Fahrenheit
  b. - Celsius
  c. - Kelvin
  d. - None of these

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Historians say that the earliest form of money were  cattle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
(Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Grover Cleveland and Calvin  Coolidge )
2. Saturn
3. Cardamom
4. - d
5. Eisenhower
6. - A
7. Fencing
8. - c
TRUTH !!
Cattle (which include sheep, camels, and other livestock) are  the first and
oldest form of money. Each head of cattle was called a caput,  which is Latin
for "head." So, a person with a lot of cattle had lots of  caput or
"capital," a word still used today to describe  money.
Throughout history, people have used many forms of money, such  as soap,
cocoa beans, elephant tail hairs, entire elephants, grain,  animal skins,
fishhooks, feathers, tea tobacco, bird claws, and bear teeth.


----------

